# Houston Exam Information



## TWJ PE (Feb 5, 2016)

Looking for information on where the Houston exam is located and what time the exam typically starts, etc.

I'm trying to pin down a hotel in the area.

Thank you.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 5, 2016)

https://account.ncees.org/sites/1058

Report times are generally just after 7am.  Though it's advised to arrive a good 45 min. or so earlier than the report time. (Note: report time is different than exam start time)


----------



## PinoyPE (Feb 5, 2016)

Took Oct. 2015 PE Exam at NRG Center (formerly Reliant Center)  [COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)]N Stadium Dr, Houston, TX 77054[/COLOR]

Since the exam is on a Friday and that place easily gets crowded,expect heavy traffic even in the morning. Arrive at least an hour before the

exam start time to relax.


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 11, 2016)

Exam authorization states no outside food is allowed. Is this really enforced? No water, no nothing (even though the Examinee Guide states you can)? Do they let you out to the parking lot during lunch?

Just trying to prepare. Thank you.


----------



## Freon (Apr 11, 2016)

There are several hotels near the NRG Center/Stadium.  When I took the PE there back in the dark ages, we were allowed to go into the parking lot for the "lunch break".


----------



## PinoyPE (Apr 11, 2016)

Oct. 2015 PE Exam,Chick Fil A and starbucks were open on the ground floor in the morning and during lunch time.Did not drink coffee before the exam because I didn't like travelling to the restroom every now and then,and also you have to ask the proctor every time you leave the room.
For me,I brought some chocolates/snack bar in a clear sandwich bag which I ate during the exam.


----------



## Susan (Apr 12, 2016)

Pinoy said:


> Oct. 2015 PE Exam,Chick Fil A and starbucks were open on the ground floor in the morning and during lunch time.Did not drink coffee before the exam because I didn't like travelling to the restroom every now and then,and also you have to ask the proctor every time you leave the room.
> For me,I brought some chocolates/snack bar in a clear sandwich bag which I ate during the exam.


Thanks, I'll probably bring some snacks too, I have a specific medical diet I need to follow, was upset about the "no outside food" rule.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 12, 2016)

Susan said:


> Thanks, I'll probably bring some snacks too, I have a specific medical diet I need to follow, was upset about the "no outside food" rule.


I have heard that the NCEES will make certain accommodations for those with special needs, dietary or otherwise, but you need to contact them in advance.


----------



## Susan (Apr 13, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> I have heard that the NCEES will make certain accommodations for those with special needs, dietary or otherwise, but you need to contact them in advance.


Diet is not prescribed by a doctor though, I'll just figure it out.


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 13, 2016)

Susan said:


> Diet is not prescribed by a doctor though, I'll just figure it out.


I plan on packing my snacks as planned. The worst they can say is no.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 13, 2016)

Susan said:


> Pinoy said:
> 
> 
> > 20 hours ago, Pinoy,PE said: Oct. 2015 PE Exam,Chick Fil A and starbucks were open on the ground floor in the morning and during lunch time.Did not drink coffee before the exam because I didn't like travelling to the restroom every now and then,and also you have to ask the proctor every time you leave the room.For me,I brought some chocolates/snack bar in a clear sandwich bag which I ate during the exam.
> ...


Hide a sammich in your pocket. [emoji488][emoji488]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 14, 2016)

FYI. Rolled by NRG around 7:30. Signs are already up coming off of 610 West. No construction on Kirby. At Gate 10 there's another sign posted where you will enter to pay for parking.

Edit: On the bottom of both signs I saw, both said "NCEES Exams" with an arrow.

Safe travels everyone.


----------



## Susan (Apr 14, 2016)

W9TWJ said:


> FYI. Rolled by NRG around 7:30. Signs are already up coming off of 610 West. No construction on Kirby. At Gate 10 there's another sign posted where you will enter to pay for parking.


Thank you!!!  Good luck tomorrow


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 18, 2016)

I can't be the only one who thought the "Chief Proctor" was a complete dick and unprofessional... am I?


----------



## Texator (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah...dude was uncontrollably hyperactive. He was becoming a distraction at some point


----------



## Susan (Apr 19, 2016)

Super intimidating proctor!  I'm glad he was strict but he was pretty rude to some of the other proctors


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 19, 2016)

Susan said:


> Super intimidating proctor!  I'm glad he was strict but *he was pretty rude to some of the other proctors*


Exactly how I feel - which to me is totally unprofessional. I'm surprised one of those nice ladies didn't mop the floor with his butt.


----------



## Def (Apr 20, 2016)

I thought the chief proctor was a bit unprofessional as well. One can be firm with instructions but not resort to taking a condescending attitude.


----------



## BarneyOnAcid (May 11, 2016)

Anyone else get a chance to see the guy kicked out of the exam? I sat next to him. The fun ol proctor had to come over and say "Don't make me get ignorant with you" before calling a cop over to escort him out. Was pretty annoying at the time, but it makes for a good bar story now.


----------



## Susan (May 11, 2016)

BarneyOnAcid said:


> Anyone else get a chance to see the guy kicked out of the exam? I sat next to him. The fun ol proctor had to come over and say "Don't make me get ignorant with you" before calling a cop over to escort him out. Was pretty annoying at the time, but it makes for a good bar story now.


What did he get kicked out for?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 11, 2016)

Susan said:


> What did he get kicked out for?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 11, 2016)

Was it a fitbit??? Oh boy, more controversy and another good deal on ebay!


----------



## P-E (May 12, 2016)

Houston, we have a problem


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 12, 2016)

Did anyone report this in the post-test survey NCEES sent out via email?


----------



## TWJ PE (May 12, 2016)

rbheadge said:


> Did anyone report this in the post-test survey NCEES sent out via email?


I am going to write I thought it was unprofessional - I will submit my survey after results are posted.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 12, 2016)

W9TWJ said:


> I am going to write I thought it was unprofessional - I will submit my survey after results are posted.


They actually close the survey a few weeks after the exam was given. They know lots of disgruntled exam takers will given unfair(?) feedback after learning they failed the exam, so they stop accepting submissions before the results are released.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 12, 2016)

I also thought you got a couple extra points on your exam if you filled out the survey within 24hr of receiving it. Do they still do that?


----------



## P-E (May 12, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I also thought you got a couple extra points on your exam if you filled out the survey within 24hr of receiving it. Do they still do that?


That's right.   Almost forgot about that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 12, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I also thought you got a couple extra points on your exam if you filled out the survey within 24hr of receiving it. Do they still do that?


No they changed it last October. Now you lose points if you *didn't* fill it out within 48 hours.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 12, 2016)

rbheadge said:


> No they changed it last October. Now you lose points if you *didn't* fill it out within 48 hours.


I didn't realize that. Thanks for the update.


----------



## BarneyOnAcid (May 12, 2016)

How about when that proctor asked if the guy with the baseball hat was wearing it for religious purposes? I got a good laugh from that one.


----------



## TWJ PE (May 12, 2016)

BarneyOnAcid said:


> How about when that proctor asked if the guy with the baseball hat was wearing it for religious purposes? I got a good laugh from that one.




Yes, that sealed the deal on how big of a douche bag he was/is.


----------



## BarneyOnAcid (May 14, 2016)

W9TWJ said:


> > 7 hours ago, BarneyOnAcid said: How about when that proctor asked if the guy with the baseball hat was wearing it for religious purposes? I got a good laugh from that one.
> 
> 
> Yes, that sealed the deal on how big of a douche bag he was/is.


He was pretty much insane.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL (May 15, 2016)

BarneyOnAcid said:


> How about when that proctor asked if the guy with the baseball hat was wearing it for religious purposes? I got a good laugh from that one.


Some people worship their sports teams more fervently than they do their prescribed higher power.


----------



## BarneyOnAcid (May 15, 2016)

SE_FL said:


> > On May 12, 2016 at 4:26 PM, BarneyOnAcid said: How about when that proctor asked if the guy with the baseball hat was wearing it for religious purposes? I got a good laugh from that one.
> 
> 
> Some people worship their sports teams more fervently than they do their prescribed higher power.


Haha, true. Let them wear hats! You son b*.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Susan (May 16, 2016)

rbheadge said:


> No they changed it last October. Now you lose points if you *didn't* fill it out within 48 hours.


What the whaaaat???


----------



## matt267 PE (May 16, 2016)

@Susan, you did fill out the survey right?


----------



## Susan (May 16, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> @Susan, you did fill out the survey right?


Yes, not sure if it was within 48 hours though


----------



## matt267 PE (May 16, 2016)

Susan said:


> Yes, not sure if it was within 48 hours though


Oh, well, I'm sure you still passed.


----------



## TWJ PE (May 16, 2016)

Susan said:


> Yes, not sure if it was within 48 hours though


Ouch... that's going to cost you.


----------



## TWJ PE (May 20, 2016)

How did other April 2016 Houston examiners fare?


----------



## JHW 3d (May 20, 2016)

@Susan?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 20, 2016)

JHW 3d said:


> @Susan?






Susan said:


> Passed Industrial Engr, Texas


----------



## Susan (May 23, 2016)

Yes I passed


----------



## matt267 PE (May 23, 2016)

Susan said:


> Yes I passed [emoji4]


Congrats


----------

